# Creating a Chat room in dreamweaver



## Alphy (Feb 5, 2010)

I need to include a chat room in my dreamweaver site. can some please help me with the code for thiis.


----------



## dudeking (Feb 7, 2007)

Easiest thing to do will be to include something like this http://www.webweaver.nu/chat.shtml


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Another alternative is to incorporate a ready built free one such as Blab from here.


----------



## Alphy (Feb 5, 2010)

What of the chat like the facebook one, which involves a one on one chat between two people. I really need something like that for my website


----------



## Grob needs help (Mar 3, 2009)

well there are scripts out there that you can but an example would be V3 (i have never used that though) however they would not be free. you could try to build your own but you would need experience in code to make one that works. 

you would need to know php, MySQL, JavaScript and Ajax to build your own.

it is possible to find tutorials to learn all of these online but it will take time to build.


----------

